# MacLawn Lawn Journal 7/18/2022



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

South Eastern Massachusetts Zone 6b
Last over seeding with Lesco All Pro Teams Select. Fall of 2021

July 18 2022
Im starting my Journal off with a soil sample shipped off today to 
Umass Amherst and Waypoint
Like to compare the two.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

My Journal will start with the WayPoint soil test results


----------



## rookie_in_VA (Sep 27, 2021)

Looking forward to following your progress.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

rookie_in_VA said:


> Looking forward to following your progress.


Im not even sure what I am going to do.
Waiting on another soil sample to compare. UMass Extension Service.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Update: 
My lawn has been showing signs of fungus all season.
Sunday July 17 I decided to mow as my grass was getting to long and as I mowed It looked like my grass was getting sprayed with brown oily/grease. So I stopped mowing and started applying Eagle 20ew 1.5oz/1gal/1000 sqft.
In hopes of at least slowing the spread

This showed its face a few days prior.


----------



## TheZMan (9 mo ago)

We got you covered in the other thread. Azoxystrobin + Propi together worked wonders for me.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Applied 40lbs if K 0-0-52 to 18k sqft today 
The beginning of bring up the K per Soil test.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

TheZMan said:


> We got you covered in the other thread. Azoxystrobin + Propi together worked wonders for me.


Finally picked up the last 2 bags of Scotts Disease EX to do 5000sqft in attempt to lessen any more damage before the weather breaks. Watered it in with 1/2" this AM

Will be putting down 400lbs of lime today or tomorrow. Thats all I could get so far.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

Today 8/20 I decided to do a small "test" plot around my fire pit. It gets pretty beat up. Especially now that the nights are cooler it will see more use. Over seeding with John G. BB Original
500 sqft , low mowed to 2"  "de thatched" with a hand dethatch rake. Broad cast spread 1 lb 9 oz of seed , spread a heavy 1/4" of compost.

I will over the next week or so start mowing lower gearing up for the rest of the over seeding.
I will rent a slit seeder for the rest of the 17,500 sqft.


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

9/3 aerated 3 passes 90/90/45
Over seeded with JG BB Original on large side yard
Lesco All pro teams select on front and back yard


----------



## MacLawn (Oct 26, 2021)

9/26 applied Lesco “winter “ fert 28-0-12 50#/15,000 ft2 
10/3 applied the rest of my lime per soil sample results. With this rain and temps I will be mowing straight through DECEMBER ! 
Lawn looks very good.
Cant wait for next years sample to see if all the work helped and what needs to be done.


----------

